

Basic cooking for bachelor alpha geeks - mmaunder
http://markmaunder.com/2010/basic-cooking-for-geeks/

======
nazgulnarsil
or get instant beans and rice that only needs boiling and simmering for 20
mins. can be had very cheaply in bulk. add spices, vegetables, and optionally
meat and you have a very fast very healthy meal. cook in bulk and freeze in
tupperware and you can make microwaveable instant meals that are dirt cheap
and good for you.

------
analogy
Actually cooking for real is more leet fyi

------
pasbesoin
I've mentioned before: Microwave a sweet potato. If you don't have a turntable
microwave, flip and rotate it once, approximately halfway through the cooking
cycle. They sometimes initially cook unevenly; the trick is to let it sit for
some minutes after the microwave turns off, so that the latent heat can
distribute and finish the cooking process.

Top with (brown) sugar and cinnamon, a bit of maple syrup, or perhaps
something savory (I haven't tried the latter; I'd be interested in
suggestions).

10 - 12 minutes to a nutritious meal or snack. Sweet potatoes keep showing up
on lists of "super foods"; they are apparently quite nutritious (much more so
than white potatoes).

P.S. Rinse/wash the sweet potato, first, and BE SURE to use a knife to poke
some deep slits into it. Unless you enjoy minor explosions and cleaning the
inside of your microwave.

